# Uber Exec Outlines Nixonian Plan To Secretly Spy On Reporters



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

*Uber Exec Outlines Nixonian Plan To Secretly Spy On Reporters*

http://jalopnik.com/uber-exec-outlines-nixonian-plan-to-secretly-spy-on-rep-1659935995


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

There was prior discussion about this when at an Uber pitch deal somewhere they made the mistake of showing who pax were and their destinations while showing their so call 'God mode' that Uber has on their end.
*
People don't take kindly to this kind of nonsense and they shouldn't. They DON'T want their personal or business lives in transportation being TRACKED and RECORDED for potential abuses.*


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Here is the female reporter on the air responding to the Uber exec's threat to underhandedly smear her to shut her up. It's filled with some really pissed off comments including talk that sounds JUST LIKE HERE:

http://www.businessinsider.com/sarah-lacy-responds-to-buzzfeed-uber-report-2014-11


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

I don't see the problem. The press does this to people all the time. They just don't like it when they are on the receiving end of this kind of treatment.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> I don't see the problem. The press does this to people all the time. They just don't like it when they are on the receiving end of this kind of treatment.


You should listen to her response. I agree that the press can be sensationally cannibalistic. But this particular lady has done some pretty interesting exposes on Uber.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Honestly I don't care what she has written or who it has been about. Unless you can prove absolute integrity in your articles, blogs, whatever...then you are writing from a bias and that is less than truthful. 

Journalistic integrity should be an absolute rule. Not the exception.

I won't even get into the blackmail that goes on in this arena.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Honestly I don't care what she has written or who it has been about. Unless you can prove absolute integrity in your articles, blogs, whatever...then you are writing from a bias and that is less than truthful.
> 
> Journalistic integrity should be an absolute rule. Not the exception.
> 
> I won't even get into the blackmail that goes on in this arena.


I've never ran into a journalist who didn't claim absolute integrity.

She's no Kalanick ass kisser that's for sure and for that alone I give her journalistic integrity on a large scale.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I've never ran into a journalist who didn't claim absolute integrity.
> 
> She's no Kalanick ass kisser that's for sure and for that alone I give her journalistic integrity on a large scale.


Go to the local prison where you live and ask the inmates there who's guilty of the crime they were convicted of.

BTW....you just set the bar for integrity pretty low.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Go to the local prison where you live and ask the inmates there who's guilty of the crime they were convicted of.
> 
> BTW....you just set the bar for integrity pretty low.


ANY time an Uber exec. even casually promotes digging up dirt on their detractors, particularly when those detractors are employing Uber services and Uber MAY use same to track their movements in order to smear them in public, *it should be genuine cause for concerns.*

Uber has a problem here. A big problem.

*The fact that the exec. says 'They'd never know it was us' is also particularly disturbing. One may as well find the nearest Grassy Knoll to eliminate their perceived enemies because that is where that mindset ends up landing.*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Journalists are saying "F Uber"!*

*https://uberpeople.net/threads/journalists-are-saying-f-uber.7170/#post-85206*


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Tracking of movements in general brings other concerns to the business environment as well. Business people use Uber constantly. What if Uber for example tracked the movements of business executives to and from a potential buyout suitor and used that information for gain or for other uses if it was involving their competition or their regulatory/governing resistors?

*Tracking customer movements and information should be a matter of legal fidelity, forbidden to use by others including the service provider for ANY reason whatsoever.*

Unfortunately our own government has set the lowest standards possible, so it is natural for the largest fish in the ponds to begin their predatory feedings as well.


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

haha, the people that will respond to this are the ones that already hate Uber. The media is probably hated almost as much in this country as Government agencies are so there's not going to be much sympathy throw their way over a company saying it's going to turn the tables back on them. 

More and more I'm thinking, based on where we are societally, that Uber may not be the kind of company anyone wants, but it's the kind of company that's deserved.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> haha, the people that will respond to this are the ones that already hate Uber. The media is probably hated almost as much in this country as Government agencies are so there's not going to be much sympathy throw their way over a company saying it's going to turn the tables back on them.
> 
> More and more I'm thinking, based on where we are societally, that Uber may not be the kind of company anyone wants, but *it's the kind of company that's deserved*.


Oddly enough I'll have to agree with your assessment on that point. And would make the same observation with government.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> ANY time an Uber exec. even casually promotes digging up dirt on their detractors, particularly when those detractors are employing Uber services and Uber MAY use same to track their movements in order to smear them in public, *it should be genuine cause for concerns.*
> 
> Uber has a problem here. A big problem.
> 
> *The fact that the exec. says 'They'd never know it was us' is also particularly disturbing. One may as well find the nearest Grassy Knoll to eliminate their perceived enemies because that is where that mindset ends up landing.*


Oh bullshit. The press uses "anonymous" sources all the time. How many of those sources actually exist? They don't have to prove those sources exist. So even if they do they are doing the same thing...you will never know it was me. No reason to ***** when your tactics are used against you.

Every person who uses über consents to their movements being tracked. You could never get a fare adjustment if they were not tracked. If something happened to a passenger such as say....they disappeared....those same tracking logs would be used in the investigation. So if you are a passenger doing something you should not be doing....don't use a ride sharing service. If you do, you are an idiot.

BTW....you do know that virtually every vehicle, equipped with nav and even the ones not so equipped, can track you and that information can be used against you in a criminal investigation.

You are tracked through your cell phone. And you consent to it.

**** the press. They are reaping what they sow.

One more thing...the vast majority of companies spy on their employees in one way or another. You might want to read up on that.


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

All I know is I look at this thinking both sides are idiots. Her, "for shame" outrage is way over the top as it's classic, "pot calling the kettle black" BS, and what he said was totally beyond stupid. It reminds me of when I watch a debate with an idiot D running against an idiot R and all I think is, "Can I vote against both of them?"


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Oh bullshit. The press uses "anonymous" sources all the time. How many of those sources actually exist? They don't have to prove those sources exist. So even if they do they are doing the same thing...you will never know it was me. No reason to ***** when your tactics are used against you.


The incident was accurate and the Uber perp already made his worthless little perpwalk statement. What's your point?



> Every person who uses über consents to their movements being tracked.


Yeah, and we all know that any information can and more than likely will be used against us, even if it's illegitimately used. We also know that only the rich can afford to protect themselves in our system. Again, what's your point?


> You could never get a fare adjustment if they were not tracked. If something happened to a passenger such as say....they disappeared....those same tracking logs would be used in the investigation. So if you are a passenger doing something you should not be doing....don't use a ride sharing service. If you do, you are an idiot.


Quite beside the point. Our legal system has provided that companies who hold information have legal responsibilities with what they have and they can also be penalized, and in some cases, exampled by being put out of business for abuses of that information.



> BTW....you do know that virtually every vehicle, equipped with nav and even the ones not so equipped, can track you and that information can be used against you in a criminal investigation.


Were the system set up in a tit for tat arrangement there would be ZERO legal players on any side of the equations.


> You are tracked through your cell phone. And you consent to it.
> 
> **** the press. They are reaping what they sow.


No one is saying the press doesn't have their own particular issues either. Sucking the asses of major corporations with 'perpetual puff pieces' who financially support them is one of the BIG issues of our day if you happened to miss it and prefer being a drone fed useless reality that is merely bought and paid for advertising as news.


> One more thing...the vast majority of companies spy on their employees in one way or another. You might want to read up on that.


There are laws against that as well. Doesn't stop it from happening either.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> All I know is I look at this thinking both sides are idiots. Her, "for shame" outrage is way over the top as it's classic, "pot calling the kettle black" BS, and what he said was totally beyond stupid. It reminds me of when I watch a debate with an idiot D running against an idiot R and all I think is, "Can I vote against both of them?"


You prove yourself a thinker again! Yeah, we all know that our two party system is a scam and that they all work as a reality for big dotcorp and special interests beyond any doubt and that our legal system is actually designed and ran strictly by special large money interests.

Anyone who thinks there is a difference or a choice between D and R is a uninformed disinterested common dolt.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> The incident was accurate and the Uber perp already made his worthless little perpwalk statement. What's your point?
> 
> ......what perp? Did someone in that article commit a crime? Hyperbole and drama for dramas sake just makes ya look stupid. Then again...maybe you are.... So what your point?.........
> 
> ...


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> So....what's yer point? Oh that's right..you don't really have one. But feel free to whine on.


and feel free to bend over and take what yer fed.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> and feel free to bend over and take what yer fed.


Said the guy who bought into the article.

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA..........boy....you got me there!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Well, back to the original statements, Travis K is busy right now on Twitter apologizing and backing away from them.

Part 1 of Travis' 11 part apology:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/534789412094496768


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> All I know is I look at this thinking both sides are idiots. Her, "for shame" outrage is way over the top as it's classic, "pot calling the kettle black" BS, and what he said was totally beyond stupid. It reminds me of when I watch a debate with an idiot D running against an idiot R and all I think is, "Can I vote against both of them?"


Yup. It's like the guy I dropped off who was going to see a hooker. It would have been smart of him not to tell me who he is. Personally I don't care bit god forbid someone find out. It would be in the papers.

Railing against someone or something and then using their services is just stupid. You are asking to be screwed.

As for dems and reps....let's be real....we created them by refusing to hold them responsible. Complain about them all we want....but it is our fault they are there.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Said the guy who bought into *the article. *
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA..........boy....you got me there!


I doubt you were even able to grasp the details of same OR it's implications.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Well, back to the original statements, Travis K is busy right now on Twitter apologizing and backing away from them.
> 
> Part 1 of Travis' 11 part apology:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/534789412094496768


Think about this possibility for a moment....

I don't think this was done by accident at all. I think it was a warning shot that was perfectly planned and placed.

There's will now always be looking over their shoulders but I bet they still use uber.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Well, back to the original statements, Travis K is busy right now on Twitter apologizing and backing away from them.
> 
> Part 1 of Travis' 11 part apology:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/534789412094496768


Yes, and everyone appears to believe Travis huh? Methinks there may be some upset Uber capital contributors today over this latest stunt.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I doubt you were even able to grasp the details of same OR it's implications.


So...I ***** slap you and your absent points and this is all you can put together?

Look...it's ok. Tell you what....you were right all along. Feel better?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Think about this possibility for a moment....
> 
> I don't think this was done by accident at all. *I think it was a warning shot that was perfectly planned and placed.*
> 
> There's will now always be looking over their shoulders but I bet they still use uber.


*Indeed. That's exactly what it was, beyond doubt.*

As to the implications of this activity, time will tell.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> So...I ***** slap you and your absent points and this is all you can put together?
> 
> Look...it's ok. Tell you what....you were right all along. Feel better?


I have no issues in saying it wasn't right. Neither would anyone in their right mind.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Oh bullshit. The press uses "anonymous" sources all the time. How many of those sources actually exist? They don't have to prove those sources exist. So even if they do they are doing the same thing...you will never know it was me. No reason to ***** when your tactics are used against you.
> 
> Every person who uses über consents to their movements being tracked. You could never get a fare adjustment if they were not tracked. If something happened to a passenger such as say....they disappeared....those same tracking logs would be used in the investigation. So if you are a passenger doing something you should not be doing....don't use a ride sharing service. If you do, you are an idiot.
> 
> ...


Your temper tantrum against "the press" is irrelevant to the terrible things Uber has done. There is also a specific woman being targeted, and you have no right to accuse her of wrongdoing without evidence. 
Basically, who the hell are you? Because I can only imagine someone working for Uber to post such drivel in defense of such terrible actions.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> Your temper tantrum against "the press" is irrelevant to the terrible things Uber has done. There is also a specific woman being targeted, and you have no right to accuse her of wrongdoing without evidence.
> Basically, who the hell are you? Because I can only imagine someone working for Uber to post such drivel in defense of such terrible actions.


Ahhh.....temper tantrum....hahahhahaha.....you are a silly little child.

I think the press should report anything they want. But they best do it with integrity. Which these days is severely lacking. Hence the reason many don't trust them anymore.

As for the stupid broad spouting unsupported hyperbole? Eh...**** her. I listened to her interview. Actually a few of us did. Oh the outrage! It was pretty good for a laugh.

Who am I? A person on this board with an opinion. I don't really care if you don't like it. And yes...as a matter of fact ... I drive for uber, left, and sidecar. So far it's been a pretty good experience. Like any company they **** things up and do other things pretty good.

Recent **** up? Spotify. I think it's gonna crash their system. Every major event in SF and their system shits the bed. Latest was the World Series parade.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> I think the press should report anything they want. But they best do it with integrity. Which these days is severely lacking. Hence the reason many don't trust them anymore.


Go pontificate about the long lost glory days of the press somewhere else. It's not relevant here. If you have some actual (not nonsense) allegations against the specific journalist in question, then you better post some evidence. Otherwise you're just as bad as that dirty press you keep yammering about.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> Your temper tantrum against "the press" is irrelevant to the terrible things Uber has done. There is also a specific woman being targeted, and you have no right to accuse her of wrongdoing without evidence.
> Basically, who the hell are you? Because I can only imagine someone working for Uber to post such drivel in defense of such terrible actions.


Travis apologizes. Emil apologizes. UL driver SF wahoos it. Troll shil.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> Go pontificate about the long lost glory days of the press somewhere else. It's not relevant here. If you have some actual (not nonsense) allegations against the specific journalist in question, then you better post some evidence. Otherwise you're just as bad as that dirty press you keep yammering about.


Of course you don't like the miss deeds of the press brought up. It doesn't support your agenda.

As for the blogger broad, not what you would call a journalist of any kind, she claims über doesn't care about women. No problem. All she needs to do is post up who at uber said that and when. Maybe she could post the memo? Has a secret video of the conversation? It should be no trouble at all. Or wait...was it an anonymous source who told her?

Defend her all you want...she is still as full of shot as the next blogger, writer, supposed journalist, et all.

BTW....your avatar is very appropriate for someone who wants to control others.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Travis apologizes. Emil apologizes. UL driver SF wahoos it. Troll shil.


So...no answer on the uber driver status huh? Typical self loathing peon. Don't worry...your mama still loves you.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> So...no answer on the uber driver status huh? Typical self loathing peon. Don't worry...your mama still loves you.


Your worth of engaging went out the window quite a few posts back.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Your worth of engaging went out the window quite a few posts back.


So...to recap.....

No answer on the drivers status. No criminal case cited or arrest for criminal action you, not any jurisdiction, has accused uber of. Hmmmm......

So much for your credibility. Shil ... Hahahaha....you get schooled and then fall back to the usual response.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> So...to recap.....
> 
> No answer on the drivers status. No criminal case cited or arrest for criminal action you, not any jurisdiction, has accused uber of. Hmmmm......


The only obvious thing is that you don't follow the news regarding Uber and local jurisdictions. Yeah, they break the law everyday, thumb their noses both regulations and regulators and promote drivers to perform illegal activity.

*They also actively lobby for your ignorance if you are a driver.*


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> The only obvious thing is that you don't follow the news regarding Uber and local jurisdictions. Yeah, they break the law everyday, thumb their noses both regulations and regulators and promote drivers to perform illegal activity.
> 
> *They also actively lobby for your ignorance if you are a driver.*


Hmmmm...so you are going the way of if you say it enough people will believe you? Good luck with that.

Do you even know how the civil and criminal court systems work? So far you haven't demonstrated any knowledge of that.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Hmmmm...so you are going the way of if you say it enough people will believe you? Good luck with that.
> 
> Do you even know how the civil and criminal court systems work? So far you haven't demonstrated any knowledge of that.


As it pertains to this topic Uber execs don't seem to give a **** what they do. *They make the actions of Nixon saintly.*


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Nixon definitely had more tact than this. Not even a question.


----------

